# Windows XP



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

What versions does Windows XP come in? I was looking at a Kodac printer, and it said compatible with XP home edition but not professional. Mine however, says its a "media center" edition. When I called tech support to find out, they said they never heard of it.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Look at this link. Maybe it will help.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_XP_editions


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

Thank you!


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

I doubt a printer driver would card less what version of XP its running on. The differences are few between the XP versions for the average user.


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

Gary, there must be something different. You would think Kodak would want to sell me a printer if they were the same!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

suelandress said:


> Mine however, says its a "media center" edition. When I called tech support to find out, they said they never heard of it.


XP Media Center is an extended version of XP Pro. If it won't with with XP Pro I suspect it will not work with Media Center either.


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

Sigh. Any suggestions for a decnt printer that will work with the XP media edition that doesn't drink ink?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

suelandress said:


> Sigh. Any suggestions for a decnt printer that will work with the XP media edition that doesn't drink ink?


Most popular printers will work with any version of XP.


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

I wonder if the girl at tech support just had no clue.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

suelandress said:


> I wonder if the girl at tech support just had no clue.


If she's never heard of XP Media Center there is no doubt that she has no clue. Honestly, I've never heard of a printer that worked with XP Home but not XP Pro. That appears to be Gary's opinion also.


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

I've been checking on Canons, HPs, etc looking for "XPPro, and all of them only specify XP, so I venture to guess you are right. The Kodak one, though, specifically said XP home edition. I didn't know Media Ctr was a part of the Pro line.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Don't give up yet. Could you tell me which Kodak printer do you have? It may just need an updated driver.


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

I don't have one. I was interested in getting the HERO 5.1 but wanted to make sure it would work with my system.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

What model number Kodak printer? we'll look it up.

I really doubt something that will run on XP Home won't run on XP Pro, doesn't make sense.


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

I don't own one yet. I wanted to get the Hero 5.1


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

According to the Kodak website it needs XP - home
Thats kind of strange to me, but......

From the specs for that printer:
&#8226;MICROSOFT WINDOWS 7, VISTA Home Basic, or XP-Home (SP2 or above)
&#8226;INTERNET EXPLORER 7 or higher


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

mnn2501 said:


> According to the Kodak website it needs XP - home
> Thats kind of strange to me, but......


That may be a minimum requirement.


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

Oh well. I settled on a Canon. So much for saving big on ink.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I guess you could always buy the Kodak and if it doesn't work take it back for a refund.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Nevada said:


> That may be a minimum requirement.


Yeah, I was wondering that myself but the way its written its hard to tell.


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

All the others I looked at specified only XP, not XP Home . Well, after I had called tech support, I emailed "sales" and so far noone has returned my inquiry, so I guess they don't want to sell me a printer.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

If it specifies only XP, then ANY version will work. I install printers all day long and I have yet to have a printer driver for 'XP' not work for any version. (Not counting the whole 32-bit or 64-bit thing.)


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Kung said:


> If it specifies only XP, then ANY version will work. I install printers all day long and I have yet to have a printer driver for 'XP' not work for any version. (Not counting the whole 32-bit or 64-bit thing.)


Actually it specifies XP - Home, but for Win7 it just says Windows 7 not specifying which flavor.


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

Well I ordered the HERO for my husbands PC which runs Windows 7, and I went for a Canon that had fairly reasonable ink costs. Thank you all. Learn something new every day....mostly that I'm always one step behind the "latest"


----------

